# My Clio detailed by Prestige Reflections



## welsh172 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thought i would share some pictures of my 172 recently detailed by Matt at Prestige Reflections. Top job again!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

nice  saw this on cliosport earlier. i love shiny black clios :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice Clio, I love them with the Speedlines :thumb:


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumb: Looks good mate


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm very glad you're pleased. Thanks for posting the photos, the clio looks great. The lowered suspension certainly sets it off. What camera are you using? A DSLR is on the shopping list at some point!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice mate, like it alot!! :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

:thumb: Nice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Lovely car you have there! It reminds me of my Renault 5Gt turbo Raider.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely car. Must agree that those are lovely wheels.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

like that a lot


----------



## welsh172 (Jan 21, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> I'm very glad you're pleased. Thanks for posting the photos, the clio looks great. The lowered suspension certainly sets it off. What camera are you using? A DSLR is on the shopping list at some point!


I'm using a Canon 400d, but the 450d is available now, and i have a few lenses with it for different uses. Well worth it if you want to play with photography and edit the photographs.


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Really superb job, gotta love shiny black cars! 

Excellent work from Matt as ever!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great photo's. If only we could drive around without our front number plates that would be sweet :thumb:


----------

